# Outfeed roller on compound miter saw.



## Dylan JC Buffum (Jun 9, 2019)

Just for fun, here are some photos of an outfeed roller I made for my comound miter saw. The roller and the metal bar below it are from an old treadmill that I chopped up and recycled:










The square stock is from the hardware store, and the track it slides in under the table is old adjustable shelving brackets:










The hose clamps are just stops, because otherwise the arms would stick out the other side. 

At full extension it’s 4’ from the saw blade, so I can cut an 8’ piece without having to support the other end. It is a little wobbly when fully extended, but I have a leg cut to the right height I can stick under it.


----------



## Tetis (Oct 17, 2020)

Ок


----------

